# 1st Weekend April



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Who is heading out on the first weekend of April for them Flatties


----------



## poejace (Jan 27, 2005)

*flatties*

I was going to go out today but couldn't find any boat rentals.Usually by this time some places are open by the Shrewsbury or Navesink rivers where I mostly go. Hope to hear of something soon I can't take this weather much longer 



Joe


----------

